# Best shows ? (american dad , simpsons , ugly americans , family guy content)



## metalmonster (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey ! 

Since i enjoy shows such as Ugly americans , american dad , the simpsons and family guy , and of course south park ... 

can you recommend me more shows ? seriously , i have kind of a raging addiction to this stuff .


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

metalmonster said:


> Hey !
> 
> Since i enjoy shows such as Ugly americans , american dad , the simpsons and family guy , and of course south park ...
> 
> can you recommend me more shows ? seriously , i have kind of a raging addiction to this stuff .




I can't recommend Robot Chicken and Metalocalypse enough. My entire evenings (by evening I'm of course referring from 11pm-2am) consist of watching those 2 shows + Family Guy. 

Also I'm digging Squidbillies and Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## Dea7h (Dec 8, 2010)

Futurama's fun too


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2010)

Boondocks is pretty cool too, if you can turn off your "THAT'S RACIST!" alarm for a few minutes. Uncle Ruckus is friggin' hilarious!


----------



## Leper (Dec 8, 2010)

Dea7h said:


> Futurama's fun too


+1


----------



## metalmonster (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yeah ! Futurama , and Robot Chicken , i'm fond of those too  

[and , i do have the same evenings , 11h/2h , watchin' shows ... ]

I'll try boondocks , Squidbillies and Aqua Teen Hunger Force too , they seem to be great  

Oh and i loved neighbors from hell too , and Drawn Together was a great , inspired show as well . They made a movie recently , i'll let you check this out !


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I can't recommend Robot Chicken and Metalocalypse enough. My entire evenings (by evening I'm of course referring from 11pm-2am) consist of watching those 2 shows + Family Guy.
> 
> Also I'm digging Squidbillies and Aqua Teen Hunger Force.



Same here. I only watch adult swim these days.


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2010)

The only good seasons of Metalocalypse are the ones where the episodes are 15 minutes. Once they moved up to half an hour it felt like they were trying too hard and made it really blah.


----------



## IDLE (Dec 16, 2010)

Californication


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 22, 2010)

MFB said:


> The only good seasons of Metalocalypse are the ones where the episodes are 15 minutes. Once they moved up to half an hour it felt like they were trying too hard and made it really blah.



I really enjoy the new ones. I love them all.


----------



## SirToastalot (Dec 22, 2010)

For cartoons:

The Goode Family
Beavis & Butthead
Ren & Stimpy (old but still weirdly good!)
Earthworm Jim

Not cartoons...but high quality stuff:

Arrested Development
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Party Down
Bored to Death

Keeping the Canadian stuff separate:

Trailer Park Boys (Warning! - the last few seasons are complete junk)
Les Bougon (French-Canadian equivalent to TPB)
Call me Fitz


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I can't recommend Robot Chicken and Metalocalypse enough. My entire evenings (by evening I'm of course referring from 11pm-2am) consist of watching those 2 shows + Family Guy.
> 
> Also I'm digging Squidbillies and Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


 
ATHF is THE shit!


----------



## timbaline (Dec 22, 2010)

Well when it comes to cartoons I'd have to say the best ones are Metalocalypse, Boondocks, Futurama, Avatar the last airbender (Yeah it's really good) and Phineas and Ferb (I'm serious).


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 1, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Same here. I only watch adult swim these days.


 
You are one of my favorite people. Adam (ghost) is also highly regarded for his television taste. Anyone on this board who watches Adult Swim or other cartoons that are not meant for children (South Park, for example) are awesome.

I want to see more discussion on The Oblongs (even though it's no longer on). I used to watch this show nonstop. Beavis and Butt-head fucking slaughtered, too. High quality cartoons.

Uncle Rucus: White people love cheese.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> You are one of my favorite people. Adam (ghost) is also highly regarded for his television taste. Anyone on this board who watches Adult Swim or other cartoons that are not meant for children (South Park, for example) are awesome.
> 
> I want to see more discussion on The Oblongs (even though it's no longer on). I used to watch this show nonstop. Beavis and Butt-head fucking slaughtered, too. High quality cartoons.
> 
> Uncle Rucus: White people love cheese.




Well I find Boondocks to be a bit boring, but Uncle Ruckus never fails to make me


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 1, 2011)

.
.
.
.
<-- Squidbillies.

/thread


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



The theme song lyrics to it are probably the most awesome Ive ever heard:

"My dreams are all dead and buried.
Sometimes I wish the sun would just explode.
When God calls me to his kingdom,
I'll take all you sons of bitches when I go"


----------



## Thep (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know why but it makes my heart smile hearing a Frenchman stating he likes to watch American cartoons.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia or The Office yet, granted they aren't cartoons but still funny as hell oh and +1 to whoever suggested Californication... badass show featuring David Duchovny that actually has a lot metal references as undertones, only thing that sucks about it is that you have to have Showtime to watch it or you can buy the seasons on DVD.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

I give this thread 10,000 's

Hi fives all around, everybody.


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 3, 2011)

high fives all around too ! thanks for the kind words as well ! 

And this topic makes me discover so many new shows (i watch them on sidereel so i get megavideo links i read with cacaoweb so i don't get any limit . Cool !) 

Btw , one super-great thing is that i found out i may be -i am- able to pass CAE or even CPE from cambridge university . Thanks to these shows , mostly since they make me practise english everyday extensively as i naturally watch them and laugh at the jokes , but i never realized it may get me a nice degree almost effortlessly ... 
... and so , i'll pass the exam in april  That's so cool , in so many ways (will shine on my resume) 

anyway , right now my biggest "crush" is on Daria . I like that girl . I like the jokes , i like everything , and it's always a joy to be welcomed into an episode on some splendora and having all the cool 90's songs as a backing track for the episodes  

But still i'm watching squidbillies , robot chicken , metalocalypse (i have a ton of episodes that i did not watched) , all the classics (simsons , FG ... etc) and beavis & butthead too . I love this kinda cartoons so much


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of my suggestions were mentioned already  but I'll add

Superjail
Newsradio


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 3, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Most of my suggestions were mentioned already  but I'll add
> 
> Superjail
> Newsradio


I have a shirt that is the Wardens tuxedo.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Feb 28, 2011)

king of the hill


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 for Californication. One of my favorites right now. Also, if you have showtime, check out Shameless. Fucking incredible show.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 28, 2011)

Any Adult Swim is fucking awesome value. Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Sealab 2021 and Harvey Birdman Attorney at Law are definitely my favorites 

EDIT: And a massive +1 to Drawn Together 

EDIT 2: And Daria. It _is_ meant for kids after a fashion, but fuck is it a great show. Really funny, sarcastic and all-around awesome.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 1, 2011)

Skins, Family Guy, How I met your mother, big bang theory, metalokalypse, reno 911  the IT crowd, black books all do it for me


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 2, 2011)

metalmonster said:


> They made a movie recently , i'll let you check this out !



Watch the Drawn Together movie.

Right...

Fucking...

Now...

...

Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 3, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Watch the Drawn Together movie.
> 
> Right...
> 
> ...



There was a Drawn Together movie?! How the hell did I not know about this?!


----------



## metalmonster (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah there was a DT movie, watched it when it was released . Awesome stuff even if i do prefer the DT first season . 


Nowadays, i'm into Beavis & butthead  trying to cure my Daria addiction  

And Californication, and i also watched Dexter seasons 1 to 5


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2011)

Since some of my favorites have been mentioned:

The Inbetweeners.

The premise isn't really new, but watching it is so immensely awkward it feels so real, it's great as it is hillarious. Great acting too.


----------

